# 21.9.7.v10-usm-12-d6f



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

Noticed my Edge had updated to this software version. The sound delay still exist when fast forwarding and hitting play while in quick mode.


----------



## philco782 (Sep 28, 2014)

Still no joy for the Slide Pro... :-(


----------

